# Beadblast Sodablast and Powdercoating



## dodge610 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello i am new here me and my son own a little Beadblast and Powdercoating bussiness we usually do car truck and 4 wheeler parts but recently we have done some bicycle parts frames forks and other parts for a few guys that were restoring older bikes so thought we would offer this service to you guys we are very reasonable on price so if your interested contact us for pricing we would love to help you guys take a ratty looking old bike and bring it back to life thanks for taking the time to read our thread.


----------



## piggiepigg (Sep 20, 2009)

*powder coating sheens...*

hi, i'm going to be refinishing a bike soon and was considering powdercoat versus paint as a finish coat.  i want to finish with a satin versus a gloss, is that possible with powercoat?

thanks,

mattb.


----------

